

Show HN: xlogs - free alerting, logfiles and savings for Amazon EC2 - bbunix
http://blog.maclawran.ca/happy-new-year-resolution-save-money-on-amazo

======
aioprisan
looks nice! I've been working on a similar app. What is it written in? Any
chance you'd open source it?

